# union force or rome arsenal



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Search. There's a billion topics on each.


----------



## jasyn (Dec 28, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> Search. There's a billion topics on each.


for all-mountain though am i lookin for more stiff?


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Either or....with the Arsenals being stiffer


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Arsenal is stiffer. I'd go with that one over the Forces, if that's the way you're going with it. Also look into the Ride SPi for something in that price range.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

I decided to jump on the union force band wagon this season and super happy i did. I have always had problems experiencing pressure points in the past with my bindings. These are a different story. No pressure points at all...still trying to get use to not having to crank them down so tight like i have with previous bindings. I also love the toe straps.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Get the Forces. I would not consider the Arsenals as an all-mtn binding.


----------



## hnz (Dec 5, 2009)

The Force toe-strap is the best i've had over my boot (from a total of around 10).


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

Agreed! I don't understand how others have problems with them slipping off of their toes.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

i haven't had a problem with the toestraps on my union force's either. they are very comfortable.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Love my unions. So much better than the Co2s I had before.


----------

